# rc driver musical chair time



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hey all:i've read on a few sites that alex lopez left trinity and is now with team brood and mike blackstock is back with team trinity.looks like companies are positioning their race teams for 2006 are there any other drivers in line to make a sponsorship move soon?thanks :thumbsup:


----------

